# No/Stub Tail??



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I was at a petstore yesterday (I love to go and see the cute little pups they have!) and they had these little bitty pups out of their cages and playing. They looked like Chihuahuas...but they could have been minpins too. The one thing that I hadn't seen before (which made me think they were possibly minpin) was thier stub tails. None of them (and there were about 5 or 6) had a curly tail like any of the chi's on here. But, I've never seen a fawn minpin and a couple of them were. So, is it possible to have a chi with no tail or is this a completely different breed of dog that just looks like em?

They were soooo friggin' cute though! I swear if I didn't know where they came from I would have scooped em up lol. 2 of em were fighting over a toy and pouncing on the others lol It was adorable! My sister had to drag me away lol.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Miniature Pinchers can be black and tan or fawn http://www.angelfire.com/co/thepalace/minpin.html


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

My grandmother used to breed rat terriers, and they always had their tails docked. They do bear some resemblance to the deer head chis.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I have seen an adult chihuahua, white with apple head with a docked tail. I seen him a couple days before I got Mr. Peepers, I didn't know much about what was right and wrong with chihuahuas at the time.  

When I went to see Mr. Peepers litter, he and his little white sister had docked tails. His other siblings had their tails. They told me they docked the 2 tails because they were keeping them and thought they were cute. The other 2 had cute curly tails. I chose to get Mr. Peepers because I fell in love with him on the spot and said that I wanted him and he's all I would take. Yes he has NO tail but I love him the same, he is different.

NOW after knowing what I know, I think that it is ridiculous to dock a chihuahuas tail. That is one of their most endearing qualities.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I didn't know anyone would dock a chi tail. I've heard of it in a lot of other breeds...but never in a chihuahua. That's just awful. One of my favorite things about them is thier little curly tail  I like how when Lina gets excited it gets to waggin' and she can't stop until she's calmed down lol

I guess they were MinPins then, I've just never seen a fawn one. Then again, I haven't seen to many MinPins around here.

Thanks for answering my question girls


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

dont get me started on tail docking :evil: :evil: :evil: 
I have seen a chi tail docked too........... :x


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I believe tail docking is illegl in some states too.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

That's just as bad as what they do to poodles :evil: 

A poodles tail is normally straight back....so it is level with their spine...but I'm sure you have seen the breeding shows and show poodles, they break their tail so that it is straight up in the air....supposedly it is more appealing to the eye when showing a poodle...

I left my little Joey's tail as God intended it to be....

It's like cutting off one of our fingers because it is cosmetically appealing... :x 

Disgusting...

and I never knew they did that to chihuahuas....that's absurd...that's what I loved about Gizmo when I saw him, I never knew their tails either curved like a sickle, or actually curled on their back....I thought it was the cutest thing ever!!!

My friend has a pit bull...his name is Sammy..the cutest thing, and he didn't dock his tail either....I'm so against that kind of stuff...I have another friend who just bought a Min Pin and his tail hadn't been docked when she put the down payment for him and he was scheduled to get it done the week before she got him and she told them not too, the breeders thought she was nuts...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.minpincity.com/minpinfamily.asp

http://www.minpincity.com/nursery.asp

that breeder seems to have all the colors of the rainbow in her stock of min pins.
however the breed standard states:

Color 
Solid clear red. Stag red (red with intermingling of black hairs). Black with sharply defined rust-red markings on cheeks, lips, lower jaw, throat, twin spots above eyes and chest, lower half of forelegs, inside of hind legs and vent region, lower portion of hocks and feet. Black pencil stripes on toes. Chocolate with rust-red markings the same as specified for blacks, except brown pencil stripes on toes. In the solid red and stag red a rich vibrant medium to dark shade is preferred. Disqualifications -Any color other than listed. Thumb mark (patch of black hair surrounded by rust on the front of the foreleg between the foot and the wrist; on chocolates, the patch is chocolate hair). White on any part of dog which exceeds one-half inch in its longest dimension.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

what does it look like ? can some one post a pic of a chi with a docked tail :scratch:


----------

